# [Players Wanted] [Voice(Discord)] OD&D Campaign



## Mordorandor (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm running an OD&D engine (SWORD & SPELL) with some local flavor. I'm putting together a roster of ~10-15 players to be able to put together adventuring parties of 3-9 players for 2-4 hrs a session. The same 3-9 players would likely not play together all the time. It would be a general call to folks whose availability overlap, and if 3+ players raise their hand, that's the adventuring party for the evening.

More here: Join the Sword & Spell Discord Server! 

*Date & Time: *Variable 2-to-4 times a week, 7 pm - 10 pm CDT (GMT/UTC -5).
*System: *1974 OD&D variant called SWORD & SPELL.
*Platform(s): *Discord (talk)
*Pitch: *We have an evolving group using an OSR clone: SWORD & SPELL. It's built from the original 1974 DUNGEONS & DRAGONS game, with some variation. The WORLD of HARKANGRAF CAMPAIGN is a sandbox, open session style of play, in which players sign up to play at any available time slot and bring their character of choice to the [online] table. Some have referred to it as a West Marches style of game.

*Truly old school.*
• ⁠West Marches style play
• ⁠map the dungeon
• ⁠sandbox
• loot = XP
• ⁠dungeon-driven story lines
• ⁠characters will die (especially if you like combat)
• ⁠player skill is more important than character skill

Experienced players have found more pleasure from the game than newcomers.
Looking to accommodate up to 10-15 players.


----------



## Manchurian (Dec 19, 2019)

Mordorandor said:


> I'm running an OD&D engine (SWORD & SPELL) with some local flavor. I'm putting together a roster of ~10-15 players to be able to put together adventuring parties of 3-9 players for 2-4 hrs a session. The same 3-9 players would likely not play together all the time. It would be a general call to folks whose availability overlap, and if 3+ players raise their hand, that's the adventuring party for the evening.
> 
> More here: Join the Sword & Spell Discord Server!
> 
> ...



I Am Interested.....What classes You Allowing?


----------



## Manchurian (Dec 19, 2019)

Manchurian said:


> I Am Interested.....What classes You Allowing?



This sounds good ...count me in and just let me know what classes allowed ? Any specific alignment required?


----------

